# Any Ebay/Paypal coupon codes?



## oakhut

Anyone knows Ebay/Paypal coupon codes? I did google search, but couldn't find any valid one. Thanks for any info.


----------



## jamgood

Ebay does not offer coupons because ebay is not the seller. Ditto PayPal.



jamgood: better quality new clothing, never described as "Amazing", @ 60-90% off retail https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## Curator

Actually oakhut is right, they do occasionally issue coupons for small refunds of purchase prices: https://pages.ebay.com/coupons/

A few were active at Christmas but none that I know of now.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## jamgood

> quote:_Originally posted by Curator_
> 
> Actually oakhut is right, they do occasionally issue coupons for small refunds of purchase prices: https://pages.ebay.com/coupons/
> 
> A few were active at Christmas but none that I know of now.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> "It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz
> 
> www.williamlcoleman.com


I stand corrected. My ignorance often amazes me.

jamgood: better quality new clothing, never described as "Amazing", @ 60-90% off retail https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------

